# "Bush Wacker"Concealed Carry Shoulder Holster?



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I was at the gun show today, and saw these shoulder holsters, and was wondering if anyone has used one? They are made like a "belly band" but with much better material, and look like they would work well. Anyone ever seen or use one of these? If so I would like a little feedback on them. They do come with a lifetime guarantee. You really can't tell you are armed when wearing one.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

The compartment where the gun goes looks a little 'one size fits all'. Unless you can try it on, insert your gun in it, and check fit and gun retention, I would hesitate on purchasing. Hopefully somebody with first hand knowledge of the product can chime in. Good luck.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks SMann I hope someone here has some first hand knowledge on this holster. I do like the concept.


----------



## drillnow (Aug 5, 2009)

thinktwice said:


> Thanks SMann I hope someone here has some first hand knowledge on this holster. I do like the concept.


I have one and wish I had found it sooner! I would have saved a ton of $$$$. The best thing I have found is you DO NOT have to have your shirt-tail 
hanging out, extremely contactable! A+++


----------

